# My "Go To" accessory, What's yours?



## Charley Davidson (Dec 6, 2012)

I recently got a rotary table with a 3 jaw tru set chuck on it, I was a bit apprehensive about getting the one with the chuck instead of the table. I'm really glad I got the one I did as it has been way more useful & versatile than the other, I use it almost every time I make a project. It does tons more than I thought and is very precise. I may get another with a table but for now it has really done everything I've asked of it.

What is your "surprising" "Go to" tool/accessory?


----------



## bcall2043 (Dec 6, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> ...........What is your "surprising" "Go to" tool/accessory?



A cold beer, but not really surprising is it?:nuts::lmao:

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## OlCatBob (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm more of a "coffee guy" myself, I can't imagine me in the shop with a couple beers under my belt. I have a hard enough time sober...
Bob


----------



## dickr (Dec 8, 2012)

Gad ! Two guys from Tennessee and not one mention of Jack Daniels ? After hours of coarse.

dickr


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 11, 2012)

Back releif is called Ginger Brandy.


----------



## corey607 (Dec 20, 2012)

My go to tool is my ball peen hammer. If that doesn't work then i know i have an electrical problem.:lmao:


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 20, 2012)

My go to accessory is the pantry, especially if it contains a celophane wrapped sugar coated delicacy!


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 20, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> My go to accessory is the pantry, especially if it contains a celophane wrapped sugar coated delicacy!



Uh oh! Harbor freight just bought Hostess. Twinkies will now be hollow.

Steve


----------

